# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Peur]Et si Dick n'avait pas t simplement paranoaque ?

## Mdiat

Publicit interactive, campagne virale, etc. les pire cauchemars de Philip K. Dick ne deviendraient-ils pas la  ralit  ? Philip K. Dick, au lieu d'tre paranoaque naurait-il pas t un prophte ?

C'est bizarre, quelque chose au fond de moi m'affirme que c'est ce que j'ai toujours cru, alors qu'une autre part m'affirme que je ne voulais pas y croire, une faon de vivre un syndrome de Cassandre par procuration. Mais pourquoi sarrter en chemin, peut-tre que la seule ralit est celle de Philip K. Dick, peut-tre que je suis Philip K. Dick, cest  dire que nous sommes tous des Philip K. Dick, ou plutt non : nous sommes tous Philip K. Dick.
Jai peur !

----------


## charly

Le succs de dick vient justement de la . On peut douter de tout et n'importe quoi . Je suis un grand fan , mais je crois qu'il n'est pas le premier a avoir inventer le principe , Descarte , quelque siecle avant ....

----------


## Mdiat

Je faisais surtout allusion  une information entendue ce matin  la radio sur l'apparition de publicit interactive, non sur des sites internet mais "dans la vraie vie" ide que Philip K. Dick a utilise dans plusieurs romans et nouvelles.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Oui bien suffit de suivre un peu SVM, est l'info peut dater de 1 ou 2 ans   ::?:

----------


## nuke_y

Trs honntement je pense que beaucoup de choses qui ont paru incroyables dans des films de science fiction vont devenir tout  fait relles dans peu de temps, mais dans des proportions moindres :

- manipulation des mdias, information et dsinformation de "1984" -> USA et Irak

- Toute puissance et omniprsence de la tlvision de Running Man -> Tl ralit

- Sports de combats ultra violents de Running Man ou de RollerBall -> K1 et autres combats tlviss entre un karatka de 2m et un footballeur amricain (je vous laisse deviner qui s'est fait laminer lamentablement).

- La technologie omniprsente, les moyens de communication prsents partout : tlphone portables, Internet, etc.

- Vie virtuelle plus importante que la vie relle et le fait qu'un joueur de jeu vido gagne sa vie comme a d'Avalon -> MMORPG et les joueurs chinois et Korens qui gagnent plus en jouant  des jeux vidos et en revendant (au noir) les objets gagns contre de l'argent rel  des joueurs europens qu'en travaillant normalement aux tarifs de leur pays.

Donc bon voila, rien d'effrayant, mais le futur arrive.

----------


## Mdiat

> - manipulation des mdias, information et dsinformation de "1984" -> USA et Irak
> ...
> Donc bon voila, rien d'effrayant, mais le futur arrive.


Le monde de 1984, pas effrayant ? Tu es le fils cach de Rambo et de Terminator ?

----------


## Oluha

faut arrter d'tre pessimistes  ce point les gars   ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

Y a pas vraiment de raisons d'avoir peur... Il faut juste se dire que l'on trouvera tout ce genre de choses normal dans une gnration  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Non je dis que c'est le futur qui n'est pas effrayant, mme s'il aura tendance  se teinter lgrement des couleurs du (des) futur(s) dcrit(s) dans les ouvrages de science fiction.

A mon avis on ne sera JAMAIS dans un cas aussi grave que 1984 mais il y aura srement des ressemblances. Je prend le cas des armes de destructions massives de l'Irak, il n'a pas fallu longtemps pour qu'ils avouent que c'tait de l'intox.

----------


## le y@m's

> Trs honntement je pense que beaucoup de choses qui ont paru incroyables dans des films de science fiction vont devenir tout  fait relles dans peu de temps ...


Minority report  la maison ?

----------


## xavlours

Quand nos gosses (voire meme les "jeunes" d'aujoud'hui) en auront bav des injustices du monde actuel de la communication, ils pourront le corriger.

Le principal est qu'ils aient un moyen d'accder au pouvoir. Pour l'instant, je ne m'alarme pas.

Plus les gnrations vont passer, plus les dirigeants connaitront les problmatiques du "virtuel" et seront  mme de maintenir un monde humain.

----------


## r0d

Tiens, c'est quoi ce rayon rose que je vois au loin? Ne serait-il pas dirig sur la maison de Mdiat?  :;): 

Parfois, je me demande si la lune est bien, tel que cela nous est enseign dans nos manuels scolaires, une partie de la Terre qui s'est dcroch lors d'une collision... 

Les dernires annes de la vie du grand Dick restent, pour le moins, nigmatiques. Je reste persuad que quelque chose se cache derrire se personnage.

----------


## Higestromm

Et qui sait.... peut etre que la terre est plate !!! Personellement je n'en ai jamais fais le tour.

Encore un mensonge ?

----------


## Mdiat

> Tiens, c'est quoi ce rayon rose que je vois au loin? Ne serait-il pas dirig sur la maison de Mdiat?


Il vient de la plante Mongo !




> Les dernires annes de la vie du grand Dick restent, pour le moins, nigmatiques. Je reste persuad que quelque chose se cache derrire se personnage.


Il est n en 28 (8 - 2 = 6), il est mort en 82 (8 - 2 = 6), son "christian name" est Philip (6 lettres) cela fait 666, mais en plus il est mort  l'ge de 54 ans, or 54 = 6 x 9, et que font 6 fois 9 : 666 666 666 , le nombre de la bte 3 fois, donc quatre fois aux total ; les quatre premiers sceaux viennent de sceauter (pardon de sotter) et tu te poses encore des questions aprs de telles preuves ?

----------


## TabrisLeFol

Peut etre que dans le futur on aura a pay nos portes pour quelle s'ouvre et se ferme?
ok je   ::arrow::

----------


## r0d

il est mort  l'ge de 54 ans et 3 mois: 54+3/3=*19*
sa jumelle, Jane, dcde six semaines plus tard, en janvier: *1*
il est n au *20*eme siecle
il est n le 16/12: mod(16,12)/2 = *2*
il est n en 28: 28/2 = *14*
19,1,20,2,14 => SATAN
Plus de doutes possibles... je vais le relire et chercher ses allusions  l'armageddon...  ::lol::

----------


## Mdiat

> 19,1,20,2,14 => SATAN


une petite erreur d'inattention, mais 19,1,20,2,14 = SAT BN.

----------


## hunter

> il est n le 16/12: mod(16,12)/2 = 2


en 



> il est n le 16/12: mod(16,12)/3 = 1


t'as ton satan maintenant  ::D:

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> 19,1,20,2,14 => SATAN
> 
> 
> une petite erreur d'inattention, mais 19,1,20,2,14 = SAT BN.


mhh, intressant... une des interprtations possible que Dick a lui-mme donn  son "exprience mystique" tait l'existence d'un satellite capable de se connecter directement  un cerveau humain pour lui transmettre des quantits quasi infinies d'informations.
Mes doigts auraient-ils t guids par une puissance extra-terrestre pour me mettre sur la voie? Sat B.N. pour Satellite Beau et Noble?

----------


## Mdiat

Tu as bien remarqu que j'avais spar SAT et BN   ::bravo::  
Par contre je suis persuad qu'il s'agit bien de la Biscuiterie Nantaise, qui serait dirig par des extra-terrestres dont le but est de rendre nos enfants compltement addictifs (a se dit pas mais tant pis)

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Par contre je suis persuad qu'il s'agit bien de la Biscuiterie Nantaise, qui serait dirig par des extra-terrestres dont le but est de rendre nos enfants compltement addictifs (a se dit pas mais tant pis)


Si, si, a se dit : Mes enfants sont addictifs ! Je ne sais plus m'en passer  :;): 

Par contre, je souscris nettement  la thse de l'addiction provoque par les goters BN. Et j'en veux pour preuve la diminution continuelle des doses dlivres dans les sus-dits goters. En effet, vous avez tous remarqu que les goters de cette illustre biscuiterie devenaient de plus en plus petits, au fil du temps. Je suis persuad qu'il s'agit, en fait, d'un moyen de contrler notre addiction avec des doses de plus en plus faibles, tout en essayant d'viter une intoxication provoque par l'exposition chronique au produit - laquelle intoxication ncessiterait des justifications publique qu'il convient d'viter.

Pour conclure sur la BN, les chiffres parlent d'eux mme :
Il y a 4 goters par tage dans un paquet.
Il y a 4 tages par paquet.
4 et 4, ce qui dsigne naturellement l'origine, dans le 44  Nantes, nous le savions dj.
Maintenant, la biscuiterie tant dirige par des missaires de la zone 51, nous avons 44 x 51 = 226644.
Ce chiffre, tel quel, n'voque rien, mais en fait, il dsigne la tte de pont de l'invasion : le 44 final, ainsi que son origine, code : 2266
Le code 2266 est en fait, assez transparent, puisqu'il s'agit de "2 66", c'est  dire "16 66" qu'il faut en fait lire 1 x 666, soit "un missaire du Malin".
Quand on sait aussi que les cavaliers de l'apocalypse sont au nombre de 4, et que leurs montures aussi, soit 4 et 4, il y a de quoi vous passer l'envie de la collation de 16h, non ? 
 ::fou::

----------


## Jimmy_S

En parlant de K. Dick , quelqu'un ici a t'il lu La trilogie Divine ?

Je viens de finir ce receuil (qui contient : Siva , L'invasion Divine etc.).

Vraiment une oeuvre transcendante , une autre vision de la religion et du gouvernement de Nixon  ::):  , alors vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## r0d

> En parlant de K. Dick , quelqu'un ici a t'il lu La trilogie Divine ?


Mmh, je pense que si tu relis les posts de ce fil tu auras la rponse  ta question.  :;): 




> Vraiment une oeuvre transcendante , une autre vision de la religion et du gouvernement de Nixon  , alors vous en pensez quoi ?


Je dirais mme plus, transcendentale  ::): 

"L'empire n'a jamais pris fin." tait ma signature  une poque.

----------


## Jimmy_S

J'ai beaucoup aim l'exgse du personnage , avec en particuliers quelques mtaphore bien sympas : La matire est plastique devant l'esprit , L'empire n'a jamais pris fin etc.

----------


## FrontLine

> Mes doigts auraient-ils t guids par une puissance extra-terrestre pour me mettre sur la voie? Sat B.N. pour Satellite Beau et Noble?


Sat By Neuronal

----------


## Nirvanask1

Necro Posting Spotted !

----------


## FrontLine

Le temps et la mort n'ont pas d'effet sur Dick !

En fait ... je n'avais pas vue la date, je me demande comment je suis tomb sur ce fil  ::lol::

----------

